# One more time,



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Frank, any ideas?

WITHOUT FLASH


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

WITHOUT FLASH


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

WITH FLASH


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Looks like S. rhombeus to me. Just a bit odd shaped.


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

I think its parents too liked to party, smoke, and drink all the time. DAMN carefree piranhas :bleh:


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

i love that last pic


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

That is an awesome Rhom, I love rhoms that are almost white. I want a rhom like that it is sweet


----------



## REAKtion (Jun 10, 2003)

Looks like a Araguia Rhom...


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

It is for sure a "Beautifullus-SerrasalmoRhombeus"!!!!!









Jim


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

REAKtion said:


> Looks like a Araguia Rhom...


 Do you have a pic of one? I would really appreciate it if you did.


----------

